# Anyone using supplements, or investigating parasites?



## Seraffa (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been using a very particular spectrum of vitamin supplements for Graves for - I think, 3 months now (yes, 3 ), and I wish there were some people to contact and chat with who are taking this approach.

Is anyone else going this route?

Also - this year I am wanting to do a self-scan for parasites (particularly any that could have taken up residence in the thyroid) a la Dr. Hulda Clark's book "The Cure for All Diseases." I'll either build the tester myself as per her book (cheapest way to go), or, order it online. Although her books could have been compiled a little more professionally (they are a scattered read at times), all of her records of helping others alleviate their chronic disorders by killing parasites and removing environmental contamination are an extremely exciting prospect to investigate. Her premise is that the ingested contamination provides a home in which parasites are attracted and take up permanent residence.

Is anyone else considering this approach for healing?


----------



## CANDON (May 10, 2010)

Hi...well I noticed that no-one else has taken a shot at this...and, well I should probably keep my nose clean as well, since arguing with an alternate medicine person made me leave the board the last time.

But, I don't know any better...

First let me say that I have no problem with alternative medicines, those herbals and other treatments that can stand the scrutiny of double blind extensive testing, become treatments we all can use...so how about that for an acknowledgement? Those that don't, well, it is your opinion.

AND....vitamins are NOT alternative medicine, they are track record proven to AID the body in it daily synthesis. So I have no problems with vitamins, and sorry have no knowledge of that and Grave's therapy..

However I do have an reseached suggestion on the next topic..

I have some first hand experience with parasites and parasitology and (trying to keep my temper in check) if you have ever seen the effects of the various true parasites that can infect the human body, then any casual mention of parasitic action without basis is, well annoying at least. Even a common parasite like Giardia lamblia which causes "beaver feaver" is and can be deadly. Parasites are usually multi-cellular organisms like worms, flagellates, etc that live off the host and in doing so usually destroy the inhabited tissues.

I looked extensively on the various references that anyone can access and there is no mention anywhere of any kind of thyroid parasite as such.

Now shift to bacteria (not a parasite),I did find a few references to bacteria that attack the thyroid, mainly obscure mentions of Streptocoocus pyogenes and a very controversial connection between Lyme disease and the thyroid.

The virus connection between Graves and other autoimmune disease is currently being investigated and may prove to be a contributing factor, who knows.

I looked up the site mentioned and the various references on the internet to this person and the treatments. They are typical of all alternative medicines; I will not argue the efficacy or endorse them.

Am I a hard headed science nut who only believes in cold hard logic and fact, nope, far from it. Just because I idolised Mr.Spock, does not mean I am like him. It is simply I have seen too many good folks hurt very badly by other ideas that I am healthy sceptical and I suggest that you do the same


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CANDON said:


> Hi...well I noticed that no-one else has taken a shot at this...and, well I should probably keep my nose clean as well, since arguing with an alternate medicine person made me leave the board the last time.
> 
> But, I don't know any better...
> 
> ...


I enjoyed your insights and the sharing of your knowledge very much. What you say appears to be bedded in logic and scientific data.

Hopefully what you have presented will help avert a wrong turn here re vital medical intervention.

Great post.


----------

